# Tramadol



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with tramadol? I just ordered a bunch of it because of what ive read about it being like a fast acting antidepressant/anxiolytic...and according to the many reviews ive read. Its great for social phobia.

Id just like to know if anyone has had success with this, and at what dosage, and what the addictive potential is...


----------



## BeautifulGunStucknHolster (Oct 29, 2009)

It's just a synthetic opiod. Can be habit forming can be deadly. Just be aware of that. Dosage depends on your body and its biology; start with 10-20mg to start I think the dosage normally taken is 50mg or something.

Do a lot of research like i'm sure you will 

hydrocodone or black-tar heroin will have a similar effect (jk hahaha)


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

tramadol=awesome. but of course, i got addicted....went from 1 50mg pill up to 5 50mg pills in 2 weeks. seems to work better at lower doses for me.....helps greatly with Depression, OCD, ect....but not very helpful for SA, dunno why.

id give it a rating of - LEGIT - for depression and OCD 
a rating of - Not very legit - for anxiety
and a rating of - totally never will be legit - for its dependence problems, and its addiction prblems, and the TERIBBLE withdrawal (dose-dependent).

super good med, if you use it wisely, and expect some initial nausea/anxiety for a couple hours when first dosing...this feeling will go away.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Tramadol (Ultram) is 100% useless in my experience. It comes in 50 mg pills and and is normally used for pain at doses of up to 100 mg four times daily. The 400 mg daily limit exists because it may cause seizures at higher levels.

I've tried it at 400 mg daily for several weeks years ago and it did nothing at all for me.

I've also tried it in sky-high single doses just to be really sure. Even at 800 mg in a single dose (16 pills) it still produced no noticeable effect at all on me. I'd have guessed they were sugar pills if not for the fact that they were fresh from a legitimate pharmacy and I had access to thousands of them since my mother doesn't use anywhere near as many as she gets for her arthritis. The fact that she's never increased her dosage even after 8 years of use would suggest she doesn't find them fun, though they appear to be an effective mild painkiller.

I'd rate it as having zero addictive potential. It was back more than a decade ago that the then brand-name maker of Ultram was forced by the FDA to send letters to docs warning them of the "addictive" potential. It seems this was based upon some 100 or so complaints after over 5 million prescriptions had been written. Virtually all the complaints regarding abuse or addiction involved patients with a history of opioid addiction, which hardly represents the general public. To say heroin addicts represent typical tramadol users is like saying AA members represent typical wine drinkers.


----------



## Marti (Nov 28, 2009)

Ive used this on and off for back pain and its had zero effect on my anxiety.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

rocknroll714 said:


> I'm getting some of this soon myself.
> 
> Dosage ranges from 50 mg at the lowest to no more than 400 mg a day at the absolute most. I'd recommend 100 mg daily. That's what I'm planning on trying out. If 100 mg doesn't work for you, you can slowly increment the dosage (e.g., 50-100 mg at a time) to see if higher doses will be more effective. Be careful though as tolerance and dependence can develop I believe even at a mere 100 mg. And yes, tramadol is indeed addictive, albeit relatively mildly so in comparison to most other opioids (hence, it's uncontrolled in the United States).


Its uncontrolled?


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

martyboi said:


> Does anyone have any experience with tramadol? I just ordered a bunch of it because of what ive read about it being like a fast acting antidepressant/anxiolytic...and according to the many reviews ive read. Its great for social phobia.
> 
> Id just like to know if anyone has had success with this, and at what dosage, and what the addictive potential is...


You've clearly not seen my thread about tramadol, have a read:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/tramadol-ultram-for-anxiety-and-depression-74753/


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks for the replies. Is 1 week enough time to reset tramadol tolerance after 1 week of use (100mg/day)?....i'm planning a week on/week off cycle. on my off week ill probably use neurontin and or low doses of benzos


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

You want to start with 50mg 1x a day. Then build up to 2x a day spread out. Remember to spread doses every 4 hours to reduce risk of a seizure as this seems to be pretty common on Tramadol. I wouldn't even try risking it with benzos either, just seems stupid in my opinion. Plus taking more does not mean better mood enhancement, I have had quite the opposite. Less is more.

Again, see my thread for details about this.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Its uncontrolled?


completely.....dude, its like the least controlled opiate ever. well of course...but thats the reason docs will prescribe it so easily....i got 2 p-docs to prescribe it, they wanted me to get off of it, and start Cymbalta or SNRIs.....but it is kinda a nice drug.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> completely.....dude, its like the least controlled opiate ever. well of course...but thats the reason docs will prescribe it so easily....i got 2 p-docs to prescribe it, they wanted me to get off of it, and start Cymbalta or SNRIs.....but it is kinda a nice drug.


Why would a docter prescribe an uncontrolled med? (if uncontrolled means that you can buy it without a prescription at a pharmacy).

Tramadol needs a prescription in my country.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> completely.....dude, its like the least controlled opiate ever. well of course...but thats the reason docs will prescribe it so easily....i got 2 p-docs to prescribe it, they wanted me to get off of it, and start Cymbalta or SNRIs.....but it is kinda a nice drug.


As an opioid it's only about as potent as codeine isn't it? codiene is readily available OTC in alot of places, so maybe thats why it's not that hard to get tramadol.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Why would a docter prescribe an uncontrolled med? (if uncontrolled means that you can buy it without a prescription at a pharmacy).
> 
> Tramadol needs a prescription in my country.


uncontrolled in the U.S. means it is not a scheduled substance......you still have 2 get a prescription for it (but you can order it online without one). you won't get punished for having an uncontrolled substance without a prescription...but if you have a controlled one, you can go to jail forever if you get caught with it without a prescription.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> As an opioid it's only about as potent as codeine isn't it? codiene is readily available OTC in alot of places, so maybe thats why it's not that hard to get tramadol.


it kinda all depends....both are metabolized to the active metabolites..codeine=morhpine, and tramadol=O-desmethyltramadol......it all depends on your cyp2d6 function. i found both to very significantly in strenght depending on what circumstances i took them it....sometimes it would be awesome but sometimes id get nothing at all. i think tramadol's a little bit stronger than codeine, but its also not as smooth...you get more nausea and anxiety (for me at least)


----------



## nursevirginia6940 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Light at the end of the tunnel*

*It is true it works wonders. I've been using it for quite some time now. About a year ago I stopped taking it. It was really had on my body as far as the nausea and not being able to sleep and very nervous and anxious. This lasted for about two weeks, and this was just weaning off from 2pills of 50mg aday to 1pill aday and then a half a pill aday and then every other day and still had all these side effects. Finally I stayed off of it for 7mths but went back on it due to the anxiety being so intense. It is like you said," a quick acting" drug for anxiety and depression. But it works and I'll take it because of that. I've tried everything you can even think of. But this is the only thing that has truely worked for me. I'll be praying for you. Good Luck.*


----------



## nursevirginia6940 (Jan 10, 2011)

nursevirginia6940 said:


> *It is true it works wonders. I've been using it for quite some time now. About a year ago I stopped taking it. It was really had on my body as far as the nausea and not being able to sleep and very nervous and anxious. This lasted for about two weeks, and this was just weaning off from 2pills of 50mg aday to 1pill aday and then a half a pill aday and then every other day and still had all these side effects. Finally I stayed off of it for 7mths but went back on it due to the anxiety being so intense. It is like you said," a quick acting" drug for anxiety and depression. But it works and I'll take it because of that. I've tried everything you can even think of. But this is the only thing that has truely worked for me. I'll be praying for you. Good Luck.*


 The reason I can speak so highly of this medication is due to having this problem since I was 10 yrs old. You see I was hit by a drunk driver and was in a comma for 6wks and had paralized on one side for almost a year. Before that my grandmother said,'"I was the calmest kid you would have ever know". The doctors said,"my nervous system was effected badly and I'd always have this problem. It started out with panic attacks, and scared me to death at 10 years old. *Now I'm 46 almost 47 and deal with the situation much better when I know it is coming. The anxiousness, and down feeling. Sometimes even crying. But 90% of the time I'm fine as long as I take my medication. Eating right helps too. I've even went through college and am working on my second degree(Behavioral Science) So I may be of some help to anyone. Thanks for listening and hope this helps someone. Reply and maybe we can help one another.*


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I tried it many times when I was abusing narcotics/benzos. Unfortunately compared to my usual dose of oxycodone it was like taking a sugar pill.


----------



## DSTiamat (Sep 14, 2010)

It works really nice for me for Depression/OCD, dunno SA because Sa is in my case not the big problem. Its an Serotonine realeser/ NRI, to avoid tolerance/denpendence problems take 2 days off every week, or talk to Crayzy about memantine, he is the prophet , should have no tolerance issues at all with memantine.SSRI, NSRI ,AMT , etc didnt work in my case properly or had just too bad sides , Tramadol is nice.
DST


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I think it works really well. I makes me a bit loopy but all in all I think I can function pretty well on it. I take 150 mg at a time. 

I'm hoping that taking that dosage once or twice a week won't make me develop much of a tolerance or addiction to it. I don't want to go through withdrawal, I've heard about it from friends and read about it and I'm really trying to avoid it. 

I've read that mixing it with klonopin works really well, too. I might try that.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I'm confused, is Tramadol an SNRI or NRI / serotonin releaser? I've seen conflicting information. 

On the other hand, some docs prescribe this in 400 mg doses for people without tolerance, and if 400 mg is the ceiling that sounds pretty scary. It seems some docs don't consider tramadol to be addictive at all, though there's plenty here that get absolutely nothing but the sugar pill effect from tramadol.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Its a serotonine releaser, originally tought to be a SNRI.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Its a serotonine releaser, originally tought to be a SNRI.


Ah okay thx, I guess wikipedia is outdated or I didn't read the whole thing. NOW I'm interested in it, lol.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Under17 said:


> I'm confused, is Tramadol an SNRI or NRI / serotonin releaser? I've seen conflicting information.
> 
> On the other hand, some docs prescribe this in 400 mg doses for people without tolerance, and if 400 mg is the ceiling that sounds pretty scary. It seems some docs don't consider tramadol to be addictive at all, though there's plenty here that get absolutely nothing but the sugar pill effect from tramadol.


It's prescribed at such doses as painkiller I think. It's very useful for anxiety and OCD, but for SA the only medications that works, at least in my case, are amp :um


----------



## DSTiamat (Sep 14, 2010)

From wikipedia: 
Tramadol acts as a μ-opioid receptor agonist, serotonin releasing agent, norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor, NMDA receptor antagonist, 5-HT2C receptor antagonist, (α7)5 nicotinic acetylcholine receptor antagonist, and M1 and M3 muscarinic acetylcholine receptor antagonist.
So even more mechanisms may be at work for OCD/ anxiety, or in my case depression.
I dont know how important all other actions are compared to Serotonine releasing property, maybe Crayzy knows.
DST


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

this stuff is awsome, highly recommend for SA or depression.


----------



## whitney1961 (Mar 22, 2013)

*tramadol as excellent pain reliever*

First of all, I think it's a bad idea to rely on reviews and posts.. It is much safer to talk to your doctor. Tramadol is an excellent pain reliever but at the same time a dangerous drug if abused. Take only this med when you are suffering great pain or if your doctor recommends you so..

I've been using Tramadol for quite a longer time to deal with my migraine. I only take the med in moderation and it does provide me great relief!! I got them from nextdayonlinepharmacy dot com.. Just extra info if you are inetersted..


----------



## sandyjyt (Oct 21, 2013)

I take tramadol for pain 100mg 3 times a day for about 4 years also I suffer from depression for a long time. I had tried to go off tramadol lately and has been nightmarish, is not that you become addicted to it, you become dependent from it. If you are dependent then you take it as prescribed and you can have a good quality of life, now if you are addict to it! that is when you use it in larger quantities any time trying to get a high from it like a drug addiction. Sime people like me...we had grown dependent from it because we suffer from depression and Tramadol has an antidepressant effect increasing serotoning levels in your brain, if you suffer from depression and you stop taking it all of a sudden you will have mayor depression sideffects like feeling tired, nerve pain, not motivated, you get very sad and that is why I can't get off from it plus makes my pain manageble and I can have a decent quality of life. I hope this will explain why some people has withdraw problems and others don't.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

rein said:


> Greetings from Friendlyclinic.us
> Soma, Tramadol, Provigil,
> Valium, Xanax, Ativan, Ambien, Viagra,
> Cialis, Levitra and other
> ...


Do you have a partner site in the UK? I like friendly people, so a friendly site must be twice as awesome.

I take Tramadol (50mg) once or twice a day since I ****** up my shoulder during an overdose suicide attempt last week. I also take Klonopin regularly so was interested in the potentiation claim. I do get nausea from codeine and Tramadol. I am addicted/dependent on neither.

I think the addiction/dependence meme is a dangerous fiction. People perpetuate it uncritically and so a general untruth becomes Gospel just due to the number of times/places it is repeated and the 'credible' people who repeat it.

I have never been addicted/dependent on anything in my life because I judge my situation individually rather than consuming addiction/dependence myths without question. Nicotine is supposed to be many times more addictive/dependence-forming than 'even' heroin (the devil incarnate), but I can take it or leave it. Since it is expensive and toxic, I leave it.

But I do have the disposable income to buy it and it causes a fleeting high and some general pleasure. Yet I don't buy it because I _choose_ not to.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

I used 50mg (upto 6 per day) tramadol as a pain killer a few years back. It definitely made me feel more confident, outgoing and talkative, but not with every dose, the effect was quite intermittent. It also made my heart race at times and caused a panic feeling on quite a few occassions... I think it is quite a stimulating medication. 

I've read before that it is related somehow to Venlafaxine? Which would make sense because that also gave me weird heart rate, chest pain and blood pressure symptoms. 

I think the problems with Tramadol are 
1) It is only licensed for pain so you would have to obtain it illegally or lie to your doctor. 

2) It gives you more of a 'high' than anything, which is where the increased confidence & talkativeness comes from. I'm not sure getting high is a great way to treat SA. 

3) tolerance happens quite fast IMO

4) Here in the UK they have tightened up on Tramadol prescribing, it used to be dished out like smarties for moderate pain (i.e. back pain) but recently I think they recognised it was widely abused and so now they don't give it as often. They seem to give codeine based meds now, which do work for pain but don't have any additional benefits in my experience.

Personally I think Tramadol is quite a dirty drug and I wouldn't recommend anyone take unless absolutely required for pain.


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

I take this quite often for pain relief after surgery. Pretty decent pain killer when taken alongside other medicines... on its own it doesn't do much for my level of pain. And it has had absolutely 0% effect on my anxiety and depression. Just a painkiller I guess.


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

One day back in 2009 I was suffering from a particularly severe bout of neuropathic pain. My room mate just happened to have a bottle of Tramadol. She gave me two of them (100mg). About half an hour later I was overcome with the most energetic euphoria I had (and have) ever felt in my life. I have never tried methamphetamine, but the way I felt was exactly how people say smoking meth feels. So much energy. Emotional elation. My pain was gone, and my depression was relieved too! What a miracle drug! I was hooked instantly. I continued to take more and more until one day I realized I couldn't stop. But that was fine; Tramadol is not a scheduled drug, and can be easily ordered online. So I kept taking it. Eventually I could barely go to the bathroom due to the constipation caused by the opioid and serotonergic effects of the drug. I felt string out and stretched thin all the time. Whenever I came down from a high, I felt extremely pissed off and enraged. And it was getting expensive. I knew I had to stop. I tried to, but unless you have actually tried to quit taking Tramadol, you have NO IDEA how brutal the withdrawal symptoms are. Quitting smoking was EASY in comparison. Quitting smoking was merely irritating. Quitting Tramadol was some of the worst suffering I've ever experienced. A solid week and a half of anxiety, rebound pain, total lack of energy, insomnia, restless legs syndrome, runny nose, sneezing, diarrhea, panic attacks, brain zaps, and a general feeling of just wanting to give up and die. It was easily the worst experience of my life.

It was horrible, but I have since put myself through it several more times. The call of the drug and how good I remember it made me feel is insidious. One doesn't stop to think of the consequences. It just feels so good in the moment that the future you are setting up for yourself is a kind of amorphous thing; not really solidified into a definite reality yet. Addiction will cloud your reason like that.

I still have a strong desire to take Tramadol, and have to constantly remind myself how awful it is to stop and how quickly my tolerance will go up from having been hooked so many times before. Taking the drug will never again let me recapture the euphoria of the first time. But the withdrawals will always be just as bad.


----------

